# Linseed Oil And Wipe On Polly?



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey everyone… I was wondering if I will have any issues using linseed oil with wipe on polly? I have a box I am about to start finishing and this is what I have on the agenda…. With past errors with finish I figured I would drop a line to ask on here. I have a "LOT" of hours in this keepsake box and dont want to drop the ball with the finish….lol

If not linseed oil…. What else would you recommend that wont effect the color of curly maple?

Thanks for any input….


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dan, I assume that you are referring to boiled linseed oil (BLO). You can get raw linseed oil but I would not recommend using it as part of a finishing routine since it is the equivalent of mineral oil and will never cure. I routinely use BLO under poly to tone the wood and bring out the character of the wood. The cure time for the BLO will be largely dependent upon temperature but this should not be an issue with you. Right now I can put a coat of BLO on today and be wiping on poly tomorrow.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info Scott. Yes I was talking about boiled linseed oil. Sorry I forgot to mention earlier…lol. I feel better knowing it will work now. I been second guessing it all day…lol

Now off to get some finish on this box!

Thanks again…


----------



## TheMechanic007 (Mar 8, 2010)

Forgive a beginer here but what is the benefit of boiled linseed oil with wipe on poly over?

EDIT-i should have read that better, It brings out the tone more than wipe on alone I take it?

Ps- Dan, Ive been up too my eyeballs here and will email ya soon-just want to have the time to devote to it!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm glad that somebody finally said what "BLO" is. I've read that in so many post and had no clue what people were talking about. I've just been too busy to ask. AND… Now I even know what it's used for. Thanks, Scott! I might be new to woodworking, but I'm even more newerer to finishing.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm with you there Kristoffer. I been seeing it as well and always wondered. I know now….lol

Yea Mechanic, I have had little experience with the BLO (I got to use the term now…lol) in the past on pine. I was really impressed with how it just made the wood pop. I used it last night on cherry and I became a huge fan. On top of that it is so easy to work.


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad you asked, I never would have thought you could use BLO under poly. Going to add that one to my bag of tricks.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are putting poly over BLO, I would think that the poly needs to be oil-based rather than water-based. But I could be wrong - just another thing to consider.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Ought to try it on a piece of scrap first - I'm just saying.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

The BLO will add an amber hue. If you want it, just mix it in with the wipe on poly mix. Normal wipe on poly is 50% poly, and 50% thinner (Mineral spirits aka MS). To add the BLO, mix it 1/3, 1/3, 1/3 - poly, BLO. MS. It makes a good wipe on finish that I have used many times.

If you do not want to affect the color, do not add the BLO, just go with the 50:50 mix. of poly and MS.

And yes, it must all be oil based.

Go


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

while the subject is being tossed.,.. David Marks from Woodworks used a BLO, Poly and Tung oil mix but never stated what % each was. I was thinking it was wipe on poly but he never stated that either. Might be it was a regular oil based poly and each got 33.3% in the final mix. Any ideas or has anyone used such a mix? he has stated it was available off the shelf but the only thing close I've fouind is General Finish's oil, poly mix but that turns to gell in about 14 days if you don't use the whole can. Its a great finish but I hate tossing 1/2 a can. It states "Do Not Thin" on the can so…


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Bill: If you can find some Bloxygen, it helps to slow down the gelling in General and Behlen finishes. Open can, mix, decant what you need, and then shoot in the nitrogen (I think thats what it is) to displace any oxygen in the can and seal the lid. I lost about a 1/2 gallon of Behlens due to the same problem before I tried getting all the oxygen out. At $50 a gallon, that hurts!!

Go


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree Gofor. I thought about using that stuff before but I'd rather mix what I need. I guess I'll just have to experiment one day. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

i just want to add this sense someone said they didn't know you could put poly on top of BLO.

here's the rule to live by "if its cured you can put anything on top of anything"


----------



## NateX (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like the formbys brand tung oil finish. It doesn't really change the color of the wood and has a varnish in it which seals the wood. They make high and low gloss. It's cheap, you can get it at home depot.


----------



## awoodnut (Sep 25, 2009)

I was thinking about doing some pure tung oil in a 50% 50% mix with MS under a poly.

What is the differance between Tung oil and BLO?

Do they give about tyhe same results, same color or what?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

Didn't know that about the Formbys NateX. Thanks for sharing. I have a walnut table with bloodwood trim and a walnut burl center on the top but I'm not happy with Hoods water-based poly on walnut. it leaves it sort of dull, it doesn't bring out the color or grain. it is a very hard finish which is good, sprays nice and polishes out great but it needs a couple coats of something else first to get the color of the walnut to pop. that might work. i need this finished by the 18th and it needs 5 or 6 days to cure before i polish the top.


----------

